# Zoya GMA deal! Half off Spring three packs!



## MakeupGalore (Mar 29, 2012)

Awesome deal, ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just bought three sets Here is a link with the details http://www.zoya.com/content/38/category/GMA.html


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Awesome deal, ladies!
> 
> 
> ...



omg yay i knew it would come!!! GONNA MAKE A PURCHASE OBVS.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2012)

I got spring break and spring delights, so shelby, tracie, wednesday, dannii, poppi, happi. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## MakeupGalore (Mar 29, 2012)

> I got spring break and spring delights, so shelby, tracie, wednesday, dannii, poppi, happi. Thanks for posting this!


 My pleasure! Love sharing good deals with fellow junkies! I got the same trios as you but also got the Spring Kisses. So three sets total and nine polishes!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2012)

haha, I had spring kisses in my cart, too, but decided I have too many similar colors to justify it, even at 12 dollars!


----------



## tweakabell (Mar 29, 2012)

In for two (Spring break and Spring Breezes), Thx for the heads up!


----------



## MakeupGalore (Mar 29, 2012)

> In for two (Spring break and Spring Breezes), Thx for the heads up!


 I wanted Spring Breezes too, but I already have Tobey. Well, ok let's be honest I would have bought them all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But there were a few sets that I had one color of so it didn't make sense.


----------



## tweakabell (Mar 29, 2012)

Lol, this is one of those cases where only having one full size Zoya pays off



They are such happy spring/summer colors I couldn't pass them up.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, this is one of those cases where only having one full size Zoya pays off
> 
> ...



haha for sure! I have probably 50 bottles of zoya polish. I hate to think of the money I spend on these things.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 29, 2012)

SO tempting. But I have so many bottles of nail polish that I haven't even touched, so I'm going to pass on this one.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 29, 2012)

I was a little concerned at first seeing the sale but my no buy is holding on strong! It helps that there are no sets of colors I have to have.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Mar 29, 2012)

Ah! They added more stuff!! http://www.zoya.com/gma


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ah! They added more stuff!!
> 
> http://www.zoya.com/gma



Those jerks...I shouldnt' even look, lol.


----------



## tweakabell (Mar 29, 2012)

Can honestly say I'm not tempted by the additions. My bank account thanks me.


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Mar 30, 2012)

The Zoya polishes are lovely, but I also have so many bottles of unused polish right now. I may have to break down and get a few of the Zoya Beach and Surf colors though - I love Meg.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Those jerks...I shouldnt' even look, lol.



I did, but I was surprised at how underwhelmed I was. Cute stuff, but nothing that's making me go "OH MY LEMMY! GIMME DAT!"


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 30, 2012)

I really wanted the spring kisses! Those are Such gorgeous colors for spring



. I was however able to nag one of the spring delights! This will be perfect for my new weekly mani regimen I've started.


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 12, 2012)

They're here and they're GORGEOUS!!

Nevermind the poor quality, It's my cell phone camera.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They're here and they're GORGEOUS!!
> 
> Nevermind the poor quality, It's my cell phone camera.



Mine came a few days ago and I immediately did my nails in Poppy! I can't decide what to put on tonight!


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 12, 2012)

I let hubby choose. He chose Lola.


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh wow, they are so pretty! I love the look of the light blue polish in the bottle, and the color on your nails is gorgeous as well. They are all perfect for spring.


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 13, 2012)

Aw thanks. Thee one I'm wearing in the pic is Bevin from the April Birchbox.


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aw thanks. Thee one I'm wearing in the pic is Bevin from the April Birchbox.


 Oh, thanks for letting me know! I really like the Bevin - I don't have any shades that come close to the color. It is so beautiful that I may pick up a bottle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------

